# meeting people in dubai



## asd (Aug 20, 2008)

I am new to this forum, so if the title of the message has been used recently, I apologise.

I am planning to come to Dubai around September 8, 9 or 10 I will be staying for a month. 
I have been to Dubai on several occassions all for Business purposes this is fine during the day however in the evening's it can be become boring as drinking and visiting night clubs on your own can become boring.

My overall plan is to see if I can settle in Dubai and plan to move over by early 2009 but all that depends on how I get on this time 

I am self employed so meeting new people can be difficult.


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

asd said:


> I am new to this forum, so if the title of the message has been used recently, I apologise.
> 
> I am planning to come to Dubai around September 8, 9 or 10 I will be staying for a month.
> I have been to Dubai on several occassions all for Business purposes this is fine during the day however in the evening's it can be become boring as drinking and visiting night clubs on your own can become boring.
> ...



If you ever want a beer, just give me a shout. I tend to be well behaved on school nights though. I just can't party like the old days anymore!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

asd said:


> I am new to this forum, so if the title of the message has been used recently, I apologise.
> 
> I am planning to come to Dubai around September 8, 9 or 10 I will be staying for a month.
> I have been to Dubai on several occassions all for Business purposes this is fine during the day however in the evening's it can be become boring as drinking and visiting night clubs on your own can become boring.
> ...


There is a expat forum night out planned around the time when you will be in Dubai. Might be worthwhile tagging along. You'll be able to make friends and you'll already have your 'circle of friends' when you move in 2009. It will certainly make the move a lot easier and less daunting!


----------



## asd (Aug 20, 2008)

cheers guys , thanks for the positive response , I will keep you informed of my movements closer to the time


----------



## Skweegie (Jul 20, 2008)

I know what you mean ASD, going to night clubs on your own does not appeal to me either. I am always keen for a drink or two and also need to meet new people. I have been in Dubai for two years, lived in London for 7 years, orginally from South Africa. Let us know when you arrive and we can meet up.


----------



## asd (Aug 20, 2008)

Cheers skweegie, I will get in contact with you when I get in to Dubai.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mac said:


> If you ever want a beer, just give me a shout. I tend to be well behaved on school nights though. I just can't party like the old days anymore!!



Because you are now so old?! 

_


----------



## A_kz (Aug 24, 2008)

*Helloooo*

Hello everyone! I am planning to relocate to Dubai in a month or so. From what I've read in various threads, I got the impression that a lot of UK ppl are moving to Dubai. Or is it just that mostly UK ppl visit this forum?  In any case, is there some sort of separation between expats in Dubai, as in 'Europeans don't hang out with Asians' and vice versa? I'm sure there are communities like in any other multicultural place, but how extreme does it get?


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

I would say it is quite extreme, arabs tend to stick with arabs, asians with asians and the rest of the world with each other! My cousin has lived out there all his life (we're arabic originally) he doesnt have a single english or european friend! I have a lot of friends that have moved over from england and they don't know a single local.. so it is quite separated in that sense. I am also relocating to dubai, had enough of london, should be there in the next week or two I can't wait!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

A_kz said:


> Hello everyone! I am planning to relocate to Dubai in a month or so. From what I've read in various threads, I got the impression that a lot of UK ppl are moving to Dubai. Or is it just that mostly UK ppl visit this forum?  In any case, is there some sort of separation between expats in Dubai, as in 'Europeans don't hang out with Asians' and vice versa? I'm sure there are communities like in any other multicultural place, but how extreme does it get?


I guess it depends on you, as to who you socialise with.
Im Australian, ans havent socialised with an other Aussies yet.
I have friends here that are Brits, Pakistanis, Indians,Fillipinos etc.

I also think it depends where you end up living.If you live in an area that is predominately designed for expats, you may find it hard meeting the locals.

The 1st people we met when we arrived we our Emirati neighbours ( who are now our best friends).
We have since moved, and all 6 neighbours are Emiratis, and there is a Lebanese and a Syrian couple a few doors down.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

that's unreal. you are very lucky, sgilli3. to have best friends that are neighbours (AND emirati!) is absolutely awesome. You must get so much insight from them.

I hope I meet some locals. I said good morning to an arab bloke who was running on the beach in his dishdash and sandals but thats about it 

(besides the ham beast that punched me but thats a different story!!)


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

alli said:


> that's unreal. you are very lucky, sgilli3. to have best friends that are neighbours (AND emirati!) is absolutely awesome. You must get so much insight from them.
> 
> I hope I meet some locals. I said good morning to an arab bloke who was running on the beach in his dishdash and sandals but thats about it
> 
> (besides the ham beast that punched me but thats a different story!!)



Thanks Alli.
Yes, we have been blessed! Our best friends rock. They are so open for questions, I havent had a week pass without meals bought over (each Ramadam, we had 2 meals a day for the month).
In fact, when we moved (had to leave JAV due to redevelopment), our neighbours found us a villa next to them...but as hubby was away for a few months, I didnt have access to the years rent to pay upfront and missed out on the villa.
We are about 10 mins away from them now, and just received a parcel from them, as they are holidaying in Europe.
They even went to Oz a few years ago and bought us back soooo much stuff, as they didnt want us getting homesick at all.

It is funny...I went back to Oz to have baby #3 and neighbour was due to have # 3, 3 weeks before me.
We both had girls, and they have almost identical names...lol

Where we are in Sharjah....is not an area with expats..hence the amount of Emirati neighbours, and they too, have been really welcoming ( a few of the older teenagers need a swift kick up the behind,) 

A smile and a hello ( or as salaam alaykum), goes a long way.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

that's the kind of thing that puts a smile on my face.
good on all of you!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Thanks Alli.
> Yes, we have been blessed! Our best friends rock. They are so open for questions, I havent had a week pass without meals bought over (each Ramadam, we had 2 meals a day for the month).
> In fact, when we moved (had to leave JAV due to redevelopment), our neighbours found us a villa next to them...but as hubby was away for a few months, I didnt have access to the years rent to pay upfront and missed out on the villa.
> We are about 10 mins away from them now, and just received a parcel from them, as they are holidaying in Europe.
> ...


That's really good! I've always found Emiratis to be very friendly and welcome. I used to come to Dubai quite a lot for holidays when I was in my teens and I always got presents and free drinks whenever I went in a shop! Even got a sit sometimes to rest my 'not so tired' legs!!


----------



## asd (Aug 20, 2008)

A_kz said:


> Hello everyone! I am planning to relocate to Dubai in a month or so. From what I've read in various threads, I got the impression that a lot of UK ppl are moving to Dubai. Or is it just that mostly UK ppl visit this forum?  In any case, is there some sort of separation between expats in Dubai, as in 'Europeans don't hang out with Asians' and vice versa? I'm sure there are communities like in any other multicultural place, but how extreme does it get?



Isn't it like that where ever you go ? the majority of people tend to have friends from the same ethnic background. 
In the UK I have a mixed group of friends but it doesn't really make a difference, some are from an asian background including myself and are some are white we go out and have a great time. 

At university I noticed that the majority of asians liked to stick in there own groups and prefered to go out out on certain nights with all the other asians, even though they were born in the U.K . 

I don't honestly know it works


----------



## asd (Aug 20, 2008)

Skweegie said:


> I know what you mean ASD, going to night clubs on your own does not appeal to me either. I am always keen for a drink or two and also need to meet new people. I have been in Dubai for two years, lived in London for 7 years, orginally from South Africa. Let us know when you arrive and we can meet up.


Hi Skweegie

I have finally arrived in Dubai and would like to meet up for a few drinks whenever it is convenient for you


----------



## asd (Aug 20, 2008)

Mac said:


> If you ever want a beer, just give me a shout. I tend to be well behaved on school nights though. I just can't party like the old days anymore!!


Hi Mac 

I have arrived in Dubai and would like to take you up on your offer for a few drinks at some point 
also I will leave the meeting place up to you.


----------



## david77 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Same position as you!*

Hi, I'm gonna be in Dubai on 14th Sept for a week on my own. Not a saddo just coming for a job interview and want to experience the nightlife and suss out if Dubai is for me at the same time. Give me a shout and we'll see what Dubai has to offer!

David

I am new to this forum, so if the title of the message has been used recently, I apologise.

I am planning to come to Dubai around September 8, 9 or 10 I will be staying for a month. 
I have been to Dubai on several occassions all for Business purposes this is fine during the day however in the evening's it can be become boring as drinking and visiting night clubs on your own can become boring.

My overall plan is to see if I can settle in Dubai and plan to move over by early 2009 but all that depends on how I get on this time 

I am self employed so meeting new people can be difficult.[/QUOTE]


----------



## asd (Aug 20, 2008)

david77 said:


> Hi, I'm gonna be in Dubai on 14th Sept for a week on my own. Not a saddo just coming for a job interview and want to experience the nightlife and suss out if Dubai is for me at the same time. Give me a shout and we'll see what Dubai has to offer!
> 
> David
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi David 

I will , keep me informed on your movements


----------

